

"Google Sim Card" – Google To Launch Cellular Service? - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/google-sim-card/8463/

======
nonototo
It's a fake done in a very well known spanish forum (forocoches.net) Here are
screenshots of the thread where PPL prepares it.

\- <http://imgur.com/Hcw18.jpg>

\- <http://imgur.com/Bk8wL.jpg>

\- <http://imgur.com/d4uRg.jpg>

------
speedracr
OK, so it is apparently fake. It did seem strange that they would roll it out
in Spain (or in any European country) without a prior product like Google
Voice available. On the flipside, I can totally see Google people getting
curious: "So the idea isn't ours, but what if it was..?"

~~~
abraham
I'm sure Google has been considering it as a possibility since before Android
launched.

